# Suzuki DF60A water pump rebuilt.



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Slides right out. Shaft is indexed so it slips in place only one way.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Just did this on my 2018 DF60 back in June. You’ll have to undo the clutch rod before you can drop the lower unit down. You have easy access to it on the forward facing section of the lower portion, you can’t miss it. Hope this helps

D3A7D241-C28E-42BE-B5F9-14761C36A02B by Mike Smith, on Flickr

3294EE06-753D-415B-8B19-9BC283B0820E by Mike Smith, on Flickr

9DC8D1E6-79CA-4F4E-9321-BCE3B1B2A4D8 by Mike Smith, on Flickr

E3616C17-4C7A-4EF8-98A9-B7A2B113A5BF by Mike Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

I bought this kit as well. Has everything you need for this service, including all new internal anodes. I was amazed how trashed my internal anodes were after just 100 hours. 

https://www.brownspoint.com/store/pc/DF-40A-50A-60A-Maintenance-Kit-p69171.htm


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Flush with Salt A Way or Salt Terminator after every trip, it helps keep cooling system clean.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Flush with Salt A Way or Salt Terminator after every trip, it helps keep cooling system clean.


@Smackdaddy53 what mechanism are you using for the salt away delivery?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

g8rfly said:


> @Smackdaddy53 what mechanism are you using for the salt away delivery?


http://saltawayproducts.com/


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I was able to figure it out on my own. One thing I did different/extra. I used a black Sharpie to mark one of the flats on shift rod locking nut. That way I was assured, I got it back in its original position.


----------

